#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Cloud Core Router com 1000 clientes em pppoe

## kbca12

*
*
Bom dia amigos,

Queria saber se alguém já está utilizando Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S estou pensando em comprar duas Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S para colocar no lugar de meus servidores pc. Será que ela su´portaria 1000 clientes simultaneos

Desde de já grato

----------


## Smart

Também tenho estou em dúvida...

----------


## pepoclv

O hardware eu acho q suporta, mais o BUGOS não. Com 330 sessoes PPPoE e roteando mais uns 150 MB de banda, ela peidou. Tenho uma só fazendo BGP com 4 operadoras, full routing, passando 350~400 MB e ta de boa.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Consegui travar 2 PCS, um core i5 e um Xeon,
os 2 bateram 100% de processamento fazendo teste de banda
Agora a coreRouter não chegou ah 35%.

Um colega meu comprou a 1016 e roda nela BGP com 3 operadoras e PPPoe e disse q no horario de pico não 
chegou a 10%.
Ah minha se Deus quizer colocaremos para trabalhar amanha.

Pode comprar sem medo...
Otimas

----------


## rafaeltdk

Tenho rodando a CCR 1036-12-G-4S rodando com 700 ppoe online, media de 100 mega trafego somente para isso bgp uso outra, esta que esta rodando 100 mega e 700 ppoe esta usando em media 1 % da cpu se a do colega abriu o bico deve ter feito alguma configuracao que bugo nela ou usou backp de outra rb ou pc o que nao se deve fazer, estou postando agora demanha, onde nao tem metade dos cliente online, a noite posto denovo com media de 700 online, e cpu na mesma coisa media de 1 a 2%.

----------


## neuri

estou pensando seriamente substituir o meu MK Pc por uma RB dessas pra ver se fica bom

----------


## interhome

O equipamento funciona bem. A questão é que só esta disponivel a versão 6X que é BETA. Com isso tenho tido problema em alguns softwares de gerencia que usam SSH. 
O máximo que consegui da Mikrotik direto foi o envio de um link com a versão 6.0 RC12 que ainda nem esta no site disponivel.

Segue resposta com links:




> Hello,
> 
> Please, upgrade to the latest version:
> http://www.mikrotik.com/download/share/all_files_6.0rc12.zip
> http://www.mikrotik.com/download/share/routeros-tile-6.0rc12.npk
> 
> and perform Routerboot upgrade:
> /system routerboard upgrade
> /system reboot
> ...

----------


## kbca12

TO pessando em comprar a 1016 se funcionar como to pensando irei mudar meus servidor por ela

----------


## interhome

> TO pessando em comprar a 1016 se funcionar como to pensando irei mudar meus servidor por ela


Sugestão (se puderes).
Compra 1 "servidor" DELL com fontes redundantes, levanta Cloudnele (virtualização) e trabalho com vários servidores e Mikrotiks nele. Coloca RAID e tenha paz na sua cabeça.

----------


## rafaeltdk

Nova Imagem quase 600 online agora e 2% da CPU, rodando thunder cache em modo TPROXY tudo certo, 
rodando com Webmikrotik para cadastro bloqueio etc por ssh, tudo depende de configurações etc mas como o colega acima comentou ela ainda esta com o software beta porem se ja esta assim beta imagina ela 100%, pra mim como ainda nao tive nenhum problema migrei ela tudo na mão sem backp, ate hoje nenhum problema, so reiniciei ela pra atualizar pois estava a 20 dias online, desde que a comprei.

----------


## herlon2008

Compramos 2 CCR-1016 , comprei com a intenção de utilizar no BGP, mas infelizmente quando coloquei os filters de BGP ela bugou não funcionando adequadamente. 
Referente ao processamento acredito que a informação de processamento não esteja adequada. Pois ao levantar as rotas full routing ela colocava 1% de processamento mais travava o acesso.
Outra deficiencia grave encontrada foi a negociação de portas com outros equipamentos da marca DATACOM e Ericsson das operadoras.
Ao meu ver o problema não é hardware e sim o BugOSRouter 6 que até agora não tem uma versão estavel.

----------


## wildes

> Compramos 2 CCR-1016 , comprei com a intenção de utilizar no BGP, mas infelizmente quando coloquei os filters de BGP ela bugou não funcionando adequadamente. 
> Referente ao processamento acredito que a informação de processamento não esteja adequada. Pois ao levantar as rotas full routing ela colocava 1% de processamento mais travava o acesso.
> Outra deficiencia grave encontrada foi a negociação de portas com outros equipamentos da marca DATACOM e Ericsson das operadoras.
> Ao meu ver o problema não é hardware e sim o BugOSRouter 6 que até agora não tem uma versão estavel.


galera só fica de olho, porque peguei algumas que vem configurado com 200mhz de fabrica, se fosse uma só tudo bem, mais conhecidencia serem 3 .

----------


## kasatek

> galera só fica de olho, porque peguei algumas que vem configurado com 200mh de fabrica, se fosse uma só tudo bem, mais conhecidencia serem 3 .


Recebi Minha cloud ontem ccr 1036, to testando ela na bancada coloquei um adsl de 15MB coloquei para adicionar a rota e default, fiz a nat e ela so navega no maximo a 200kbps to preocupado se hardware ou soft, ja testei versão 6.0rc11, rc6 e rc9 ja fiz reset e nada.

----------


## wildes

> Recebi Minha cloud ontem ccr 1036, to testando ela na bancada coloquei um adsl de 15MB coloquei para adicionar a rota e default, fiz a nat e ela so navega no maximo a 200kbps to preocupado se hardware ou soft, ja testei versão 6.0rc11, rc6 e rc9 ja fiz reset e nada.


entra em contato comigo e me da acesso a ela verifico pra voce .

----------


## p4ulo182

Boa tarde pessoal, estamos com uma CCR1036-12G-4S, travando em media 24 horas de uso, paralisa todos os servers ppppoe, mais o acesso continua, só que muito lento, e pra voltar ao normal, só reiniciando.. alguém ja viu isso por ai....!

----------


## wildes

chegou outra aqui pra mim pessoal, coloquei em alta definição as fotos, proucure por ccr 1036 nos meus albuns, vou colocar em produção pra um cliente amanha .

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Boa tarde pessoal, estamos com uma CCR1036-12G-4S, travando em media 24 horas de uso, paralisa todos os servers ppppoe, mais o acesso continua, só que muito lento, e pra voltar ao normal, só reiniciando.. alguém ja viu isso por ai....!


verifica o clock e tem uma advertencia para fazer update porque o sistema ainda esta em carater esperimental .

----------


## rafaeltdk

Pra mim esta normal usando ultima versao disponivel e feito todas as configuraçoes na mao sem backp, pois backp de outro sistema pra ccr pode trazer problema junto, entao e bom evitar, pegar somente os script compact e nada mais, quase 20 dias ligado mais de 400 pppoe so agora e nenhum problema.

----------


## agnaldo52

Caro colega, tenho uma 1036 e o problema que encontre foi no queue, pois vendo link e quando seto 200 mb para um clinte ele só consegue usar 90 a 100 mb e a queue fica maluca.

----------


## agnaldo52

chegou a atualizar amigo?
Eu atualizei aqui a minha e teve uma melhoria no radius que está comunicando perfeitamente, mas a queue está a mesma coisa, barrando a velocidade antes do tempo e bem abaixo do que é setado.

----------


## rodrigolondres

Parceiro.. troque meus servidores por uma CCR1036-12G-4S..

Até agora é show de bola.. não tem 1000 clientes, mas tem uns 550.. o CPU chega no máximo a 1% de consumo!!

Abraço.. segue uma imagem.!

----------


## bersaneti

Amigos estou tendo o mesmo problema que alguns usuarios aqui e nao sei o que fazer, tenho em media 1700 clientes autenticando PPPOE na CCR1036 e a mesma do nada trava, derruba os clientes e so apos uns 5 a 10 minutos ela volta a autenticar os cliente, porem uns 10 clientes nao cai a conexão, se eu reiniciar a rb ela volta todos os clientes na hora. ja atualizei para a ultima versao mais nada.
se alguem puder ajudar.

abracos

----------


## speed

Também estou com o mesmo problema, os clientes desconecta sozinho, trava a conexão e para de pinga nos clientes, so resolve depois que renicia a rb. depois de alguns tempo volta a travar novamento. ja alterei a configuração do MTU, MRU e TIMEOUT e nada de resolver...





> Amigos estou tendo o mesmo problema que alguns usuarios aqui e nao sei o que fazer, tenho em media 1700 clientes autenticando PPPOE na CCR1036 e a mesma do nada trava, derruba os clientes e so apos uns 5 a 10 minutos ela volta a autenticar os cliente, porem uns 10 clientes nao cai a conexão, se eu reiniciar a rb ela volta todos os clientes na hora. ja atualizei para a ultima versao mais nada.
> se alguem puder ajudar.
> 
> abracos

----------


## wildes

não acredito que o problema seja a ccr, mais sim o dominio de broadcast, 1700 clientes no mesmo dominio de broadcast vai causar um colapso na camada 2 ou seja no caminho até a ccr 1036, sugiro que estude uma forma de seguimentar em celulas para aliviar o dominio de broadcast, caso não queira gastar muito com switchs dc que faça vlan e passe a entregar uma vlan por cliente, pelo menos limite o dominio de broadcast para 200 usuarios, eu uso a solução da maxlink, monto ilhas com no maximo 240 assinantes, ou 240 portas pra assinantes, dessa forma não tenho esse tipo de preocupação .

----------


## Link Informatica

Bom dia amigos, comprei uma cloud de 32 nucleo e ela esta apresentando esse mesmo problemas, tenho em media 320 cliente ppoe simultâneo e a cada 12 horas ela trava o servidor ppoe fica um tempo fora e volta, mas quando volta não conecta todos os clientes, ai tenho que reniciar ela , ai ela volta ao normal e roda mais 12 horas, alguém conseguiu alguma solução. 

Obrigado

----------


## evertonsoares

> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bom dia amigos,
> 
> Queria saber se alguém já está utilizando Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S estou pensando em comprar duas Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S para colocar no lugar de meus servidores pc. Será que ela su´portaria 1000 clientes simultaneos
> ...



Pode comprar e rodar tranquilo aqui ja estamos na base dos 1400 simultâneos com 20% de processamento... essa RB é muito poderosa!!!

----------


## evertonsoares

> Bom dia amigos, comprei uma cloud de 32 nucleo e ela esta apresentando esse mesmo problemas, tenho em media 320 cliente ppoe simultâneo e a cada 12 horas ela trava o servidor ppoe fica um tempo fora e volta, mas quando volta não conecta todos os clientes, ai tenho que reniciar ela , ai ela volta ao normal e roda mais 12 horas, alguém conseguiu alguma solução. 
> 
> Obrigado


A minha consegui resolver atualizando o Ros estou usando a v6rc13 aqui para 1400 PPPoE simultâneos esta tranquilo com bom uptime... temos a 1016 e 1036 uma BGP FULL-ROUTE outra para servidor PPPoE

----------


## interhome

Atualiza para a versão mais recente. Não esqueça de atualizar a routerboard também.

----------


## gilvan trindade

Amigo preciso de ajuda tenho uma cloudcore com 150 clientes conectados e junto esta mk-auth o problema que coloco o ip no mk-auth mas na cloud da outro ip me ajudem por favor... segue imagem dos ips com problemas... 
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...620829&thumb=1

----------


## bersaneti

Paulo vc conseguiu resolver seu problema com pppoe, tenho uma ccr 1036 autenticando 2500cliente passando em media 240mb funciona perfeito porem do nada ela derruba todas as conecoes pppoe ai so reiniciando a rb para voltar. as vezes fica 24h de boa as vezes 72h mas do nada para. abracos


> Boa tarde pessoal, estamos com uma CCR1036-12G-4S, travando em media 24 horas de uso, paralisa todos os servers ppppoe, mais o acesso continua, só que muito lento, e pra voltar ao normal, só reiniciando.. alguém ja viu isso por ai....! estou usando vlan uma para cada painel, fiz isso achando que resolveria o problema mas não resolveu hj tem em media 150 vlan

----------


## p4ulo182

> Paulo vc conseguiu resolver seu problema com pppoe, tenho uma ccr 1036 autenticando 2500cliente passando em media 240mb funciona perfeito porem do nada ela derruba todas as conecoes pppoe ai so reiniciando a rb para voltar. as vezes fica 24h de boa as vezes 72h mas do nada para. abracos


Só resolveu tirando os clientes, máximo 200 clientes, mais pra roteamento ficou perfeita.
Á e ainda tem um bug muito louco que fica o DR, ai o cliente não navega! tenso!

----------


## debughacker

> Paulo vc conseguiu resolver seu problema com pppoe, tenho uma ccr 1036 autenticando 2500cliente passando em media 240mb funciona perfeito porem do nada ela derruba todas as conecoes pppoe ai so reiniciando a rb para voltar. as vezes fica 24h de boa as vezes 72h mas do nada para. abracos



Amigo essas quedas do pppoe, sao porque em algum ponto da tua rede um determinado range de clientes estão perdendo resposta do servidor, e eles perdem autenticacao todos de uma vez, e a cpu da cloud core vai la nas alturas e comeca a derrubar a autenticacao dos outros pppoe tambem. Pode reparar que so depois que ele derruba todo mundo q ele comeca a autenticar de novo. Por isso é melhor reiniciar a rb que é mais rapido.

----------


## debughacker

> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bom dia amigos,
> 
> Queria saber se alguém já está utilizando Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S estou pensando em comprar duas Cloud Core Router – 1036-12G-4S para colocar no lugar de meus servidores pc. Será que ela su´portaria 1000 clientes simultaneos
> ...




Funciona sim amigo, eu uso aqui pra mais de 1000 simultaneos. Pode trocar.

----------


## ManoDW

Boa Noite pessoal. 

Uma dúvida para quem trabalha com Cloud.

Esse numero de conexoes exemplo 1000 simultaneos.

è só conexao mesmo, ou tem firewall, cache full, load balance?

To pensando em pegar uma de 16 nucleos minha 1100 tá abrindo as pernas com o full

----------


## debughacker

> Boa Noite pessoal. 
> 
> Uma dúvida para quem trabalha com Cloud.
> 
> Esse numero de conexoes exemplo 1000 simultaneos.
> 
> è só conexao mesmo, ou tem firewall, cache full, load balance?
> 
> To pensando em pegar uma de 16 nucleos minha 1100 tá abrindo as pernas com o full



Eu trabalho com a CCR-3616. Uso para 1100 simultaneos com queue/firewall/mangle/bgp/ospf....tudo funcionando bem c/ 35% de carga.

----------


## ManoDW

opa maravilhaaaaaa, vou colocar uma cloud entao, aki uso pppoe e cache full com marcacao de pacotes e rotas, e queue full. 

E foi corrigido akele problema da cloud usar somente 1 nucleo no PPPOE?

Valeu galera

----------


## debughacker

> opa maravilhaaaaaa, vou colocar uma cloud entao, aki uso pppoe e cache full com marcacao de pacotes e rotas, e queue full. 
> 
> E foi corrigido akele problema da cloud usar somente 1 nucleo no PPPOE?
> 
> Valeu galera


Essa CCR ainda tem problema com pppoe. Se vc usa essa rb pra autenticar muitos clientes e se uma torre tua cai, ela desconecta esses clientes que cairam muito lentamente, a cpu vai nas alturas e começa a desconectar tambem os que estao ativos e so autenticam todos de novo depois que derruba todo mundo.
Nao acontece isso toda hora mas é muito critico, visto que se isso acontece, ela demora uns 7min. Dependendo do numero de usuarios.
Ja comuniquei ao pessoal da Mikrotik e eles me passaram uma versao 6.9 beta que supostamente corrigiria o problema, mas a versao apresentou outros bugs e tive que fazer o downgrade. Fora esse problema, o equipamento é muito bom. O problema é a versao 6 que é muito ruim. Se subisse versao 5 seria show de bola.

----------


## slinet

pode usar tranquilo!

----------


## berimbau

Então esse problema com pppoe já foi solucionado com essas novas versões estável da 6.11? Vou comprar uma para fazer ospf, mpls, bgp e pppoe. Vai rodar de boa então? obrigado pessoal

----------


## alexandref

Estou usando versão 6.12 e ainda tenho o problema na CCR
este problema é exclusivo da CCR, igualmente na 1016 qto na 1036, pois com um dual Xeon quad antigo, com MK6, roda 100%.

O debughacker sintetizou exatamente o problema, quebrei bastante a cabeça pra achar a causa, e agora conferindo meus LOG´s, bateu em cima, pois 1 setor meu rebootou, aí, deu a cag#da.

Resumindo...
A CCR é poderosíssima, se vc possui até 700 conexões ppppoe, vai funcionar perfeitamente bem com pouco processamento e sem nenhum BUG, mas em torno de 800 ~ 900 conexões, existe esse BUG. Se uma torre sua por algum motivo perder conexão e voltar, trava tudo!

Estou acompanhando as atualizações desde a 6.0beta4, vi resolverem muitos bug´s nesse caminho, mas infelizmente, ainda hoje com a ultima versão disponível (6.12) testei e tive o mesmo problema.
Espero que resolvam isso em um futuro próximo, pois essas CCR´s são show.

se alguém descobrir algo de como contornar o problema, por favor, compartilhem...

----------


## Maclaud

Pelos Relatos que li, ainda nao compensa investir em uma CCR, tenho que trocar meu servidor aqui e vou mesmo optar por outro PC, não quero correr riscos. A troca aqui é por motivo de de tempo mesmo de uso, 3 anos já interruptos e olhe que é uma plaquinha Gigabyte, off board com 6 placas de Rede TP-LINK 10/100/1000, tem dado conta até hoje, media de 86mbps em horario de pico, mas tá na hora da troca antes que pare, agora ir de CCR seja la qual for o modelo pelos relatos que li, vou dar mais um tempo, nao quero ter dor de cabeça.

Att

----------


## godoy

> Estou usando versão 6.12 e ainda tenho o problema na CCR
> este problema é exclusivo da CCR, igualmente na 1016 qto na 1036, pois com um dual Xeon quad antigo, com MK6, roda 100%.
> 
> O debughacker sintetizou exatamente o problema, quebrei bastante a cabeça pra achar a causa, e agora conferindo meus LOG´s, bateu em cima, pois 1 setor meu rebootou, aí, deu a cag#da.
> 
> Resumindo...
> A CCR é poderosíssima, se vc possui até 700 conexões ppppoe, vai funcionar perfeitamente bem com pouco processamento e sem nenhum BUG, mas em torno de 800 ~ 900 conexões, existe esse BUG. Se uma torre sua por algum motivo perder conexão e voltar, trava tudo!
> 
> Estou acompanhando as atualizações desde a 6.0beta4, vi resolverem muitos bug´s nesse caminho, mas infelizmente, ainda hoje com a ultima versão disponível (6.12) testei e tive o mesmo problema.
> ...


Saudações amigos.

Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estavamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.12) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.

Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?

Saudações

----------


## alexandref

> Saudações amigos.
> 
> Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estavamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.12) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.
> 
> Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?
> 
> Saudações



Olha... acho q vc pode continuar usando Mikrotik, mas instalado em um PC bem robusto, i7 ou Xeon, usando MK5 ou MK6.

o MK6 eh bem mais leve, usa bem menos processamento que o 5, instala em uma pendrive e roda 24h.
na sua ccr da um export file=bkp e restaura esse script no seu PC, pode até abrir ele com editor de código e limpar um pouco o arquivo de script bkp, eh bem rapido e ja da pra vc ter noção se resolve o problema.

----------


## godoy

> Ainda não vi no site da Mikrotik o RouterOS em 64 Bits (ou meus óculos estão fracos), ou será que é multi-arquitetura já?


Arthur, acho que são seus óculos, rsrs ... Brincadeira amigão, esta na especificação, segue abaixo:

http://routerboard.com/CCR1036-12G-4S

----------


## godoy

> Olha... acho q vc pode continuar usando Mikrotik, mas instalado em um PC bem robusto, i7 ou Xeon, usando MK5 ou MK6.
> 
> o MK6 eh bem mais leve, usa bem menos processamento que o 5, instala em uma pendrive e roda 24h.
> na sua ccr da um export file=bkp e restaura esse script no seu PC, pode até abrir ele com editor de código e limpar um pouco o arquivo de script bkp, eh bem rapido e ja da pra vc ter noção se resolve o problema.



Amigo, concordo que no caso das CCRs não estarem fazendo tudo o que se esperava, a melhor saída para grande poder de Processamento seria Pcs robustos, mas tive problema de compatibilidade entre o RouterOS com interfaces robusta (PCIe) e no site da Mikrotik os teste de compatibilidade estão bem desatualizados (vários nas versões de 2 á 5 mas raros na versão 6) principalmente no que diz respeito a MotherBoard e Ethernet.

Por isso abri este tópico pensando: Se vou utilizar PC, porque não avaliar outro possível sistema operacional mais robusto e estável para a aplicação? 

O custo X beneficio da Mikrotik para topologias menores é excelente, mas chega em um ponto que parece que o RouterOS não aguenta mais. Tenho uma CCR1036-12G-4S como Roteador BGP, fazendo BGP full routing com 3 Operadoras e passando 900Mb, tranquilo, não tivemos nenhum problema em cerca de 6 meses ativa. A CCr é um ótimo investimento de Hardware, mas o Software ainda tem que amadurecer muito.

Saudações

----------


## godoy

> Rsrsrs, mas digo no site da Mikrotik amigo, na página Downloads, ainda não vi, rsrs!


Realmente no DownLoad não mostra.

Mediante a especificação mostrar que ela é x64 acredito que ela funcione apenas com essa arquitetura, por isso não deve ter outra disponível para escolha, pois só existe uma. (Dedução minha)

Saudações.

----------


## hurian

Boa Noite pessoal, aqui tenho 800 clientes onlines com uma RouterBoard 1100 hx2 passando 230 megas de download por 40 de upload máximo que chega aqui é 83 %, nunca tive problema, mas quero trocar ela também por uma Cloud  mas vejo relatos de pessoas reclamando da autenticação, estou quase decido a dividir a rede em duas 1100 hx 2 pois como os amigos falaram um pc robusto pode sim ser bom, mas vem o problema da compatibilidade.

----------


## fabinhonsouza

Qual versão vc esta usando?




> Boa Noite pessoal, aqui tenho 800 clientes onlines com uma RouterBoard 1100 hx2 passando 230 megas de download por 40 de upload máximo que chega aqui é 83 %, nunca tive problema, mas quero trocar ela também por uma Cloud  mas vejo relatos de pessoas reclamando da autenticação, estou quase decido a dividir a rede em duas 1100 hx 2 pois como os amigos falaram um pc robusto pode sim ser bom, mas vem o problema da compatibilidade.

----------


## Reinan

> Tenho rodando a CCR 1036-12-G-4S rodando com 700 ppoe online, media de 100 mega trafego somente para isso bgp uso outra, esta que esta rodando 100 mega e 700 ppoe esta usando em media 1 % da cpu se a do colega abriu o bico deve ter feito alguma configuracao que bugo nela ou usou backp de outra rb ou pc o que nao se deve fazer, estou postando agora demanha, onde nao tem metade dos cliente online, a noite posto denovo com media de 700 online, e cpu na mesma coisa media de 1 a 2%.Anexo 43240


Opa tenho uma cloud desta aqui na rede estou com algumas dificuldades, será que poderia passar contado (skype) para tirar uma dúvida ? pois estou com menos clientes que vc e está dando alguns probleminhas xD

----------


## JeffersonSato

Opa pessoal seei que o tópico é antigo, mas alguém sabe me dizer quantos clientes uma ccr1016 12g aguenta simultâneo?, estou com uma 1016 com 1600 clientes 450mb de trafego ... 50% cpu, estou com medo que ela abra o bico ! é só uma duvida ! pensar em uma x86 ou uma 1036 para o futuro !

----------


## Int

> Opa pessoal seei que o tópico é antigo, mas alguém sabe me dizer quantos clientes uma ccr1016 12g aguenta simultâneo?, estou com uma 1016 com 1600 clientes 450mb de trafego ... 50% cpu, estou com medo que ela abra o bico ! é só uma duvida ! pensar em uma x86 ou uma 1036 para o futuro !


Depende os planos.

Eu não usaria x86 pela limitação de memória, e sim colocaria outra 1016, ou uma 1036 de principal e essa 1016 atual pra aguentar o resto que a 1036 não aguente.. nunca centralize tudo em um equipamento só.

----------


## andrecarlim

Boa noite, sei que vão cair de p** em cima de mim (estranho esse comentário, não?! Haha), masssss, minha sugestão para os amigos que estão crescendo é usar servidor Linux com Accel-PPP, eu mudei de todos os meus clientes e falo com tranquilidade e paz, se bem configurado, segura fácil 5k clientes por caixa, tem relatos dos russos que já conseguiram colocar 10k em uma unica caixa sem perder performance, sendo na antiga URSS é possivel! Eu tenho tido bons resultados e e hoje somando meus clientes administro mais de 30k de conexões pelo Accel-PPP sem problemas, claro, uma coisa que fiz foi segmentar as grandes bridges, mas levo, na maioria dos clientes, todos os segmentos até dois servidores PPPoE rodando Accel, com placas Intel i350-t4 e posso afirmar que o negócio não da problema!

Qualquer dúvida vamos conversando aqui para compartilhar a experiência!

Grande abraço!

----------


## kelvenrodrigues

pois eu uso 300clientes em fibra óptica,100clientes par metalico,e mais de 700clientes a radio e consumindo um total de 400megas de internet em uma ccr1016 e processamento fica de boa,pode compra que vale a pena.

----------


## netonline

> pois eu uso 300clientes em fibra óptica,100clientes par metalico,e mais de 700clientes a radio e consumindo um total de 400megas de internet em uma ccr1016 e processamento fica de boa,pode compra que vale a pena.


amigo vi ali que seu cpu ta batendo 36%, vc já verificou lá em system resources se algum dos cores estão batendo 100% em algum momento ???

----------


## kelvenrodrigues

as vezes uns 3 ou 4 cores chega em 100%mas caso grave de trava nunca ocorreu nao

----------


## netonline

> as vezes uns 3 ou 4 cores chega em 100%mas caso grave de trava nunca ocorreu nao


Apois meu velho, pode ir verificando o que pode ser melhorado nessa ccr ou trocar ela, pois quando um dos nucleos bate 100%, acontece aquele velho problema que ninguém nunca sabe porque é, (perca de pacotes ou cliente ligando reclamando que fica caindo a internet sem realmente ta caindo, ou então fica desconectando ppoe, ou então aquela velha lentidão que vc nunca discobre), abraços.

----------


## infobarra

na empresa usamos a CCR1036

aguenta tranquilo , a nossa média é 2000 clientes de dia e 2500 clientes a noite

não chega a 50% de uso do processamento, então pode ficar tranquilo se tudo estiver bem configurado ela tem capacidade para aguentar uns 3500 a 4mil clientes no máximo em PPPOE

----------


## andrecarlim

> na empresa usamos a CCR1036
> 
> aguenta tranquilo , a nossa média é 2000 clientes de dia e 2500 clientes a noite
> 
> não chega a 50% de uso do processamento, então pode ficar tranquilo se tudo estiver bem configurado ela tem capacidade para aguentar uns 3500 a 4mil clientes no máximo em PPPOE


Mas com queues e firewall? Qual versão do ROS?

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## infobarra

> Mas com queues e firewall? Qual versão do ROS?
> 
> Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App


sim com firewall e queues 

versão 6.34.6

----------


## Eliasoares

> sim com firewall e queues 
> 
> versão 6.34.6


Estou com a ccr1036-12G-4S com atualmente 1300 pppoe ativo, ela fica uns 40min rodando legal apos esse tempo o cpu dela vai la pra 80-100% travando ela desconectando os clientes, já passei por todas versões e ate agora nenhum corrigiu o que pode ser esse problema. Agora coloquei a 6.37rc42 como esperança, estou fazendo teste porem acho que nao vai solucionar o problema.
Alguém saberia se o problema pode ser a ccr algo físico? Obrigado
Segue um print dela.
Apos 30min:

----------


## interhome

Atualizou a ROUTERBOARD?

----------


## Eliasoares

sim, estava na ultima versão. Mesmo assim a mesma coisa.

----------


## wld.net1

Poste um print do log.

----------


## Eliasoares

Não tem nada de errado no log.

----------


## wld.net1

Desculpa a demora, vc usar algum sistema de gerenciamento?

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wld.net1

Repare que está descrito em vermelho autenticação falida. 

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Pirigoso

> Estou com a ccr1036-12G-4S com atualmente 1300 pppoe ativo, ela fica uns 40min rodando legal apos esse tempo o cpu dela vai la pra 80-100% travando ela desconectando os clientes, já passei por todas versões e ate agora nenhum corrigiu o que pode ser esse problema. Agora coloquei a 6.37rc42 como esperança, estou fazendo teste porem acho que nao vai solucionar o problema.
> Alguém saberia se o problema pode ser a ccr algo físico? Obrigado
> Segue um print dela.Anexo 65062
> Apos 30min: Anexo 65063



tem coisa errada, estou com o mesmo problema faz 1 semana, ja testei todas e da o mesmo, mais estavel 35.2 1000 clientes online 450mb de trafego 60.000ppps agregado

o que eu peguei de estranho foi um atacke ddos num servidor nosso que passa por ela rodando teampeak3, atualizei para ultima agora


100% confirmado

IP Atacante

177.79.2.1 um bloco bem grande /16 ou mais

----------


## Eliasoares

> Desculpa a demora, vc usar algum sistema de gerenciamento?
> 
> Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App


Bom Dia, uso o sistema TOPSAPP.

----------


## Eliasoares

Esses são clientes que provavelmente esta bloqueado.

----------


## Eliasoares

> tem coisa errada, estou com o mesmo problema faz 1 semana, ja testei todas e da o mesmo, mais estavel 35.2 1000 clientes online 450mb de trafego 60.000ppps agregado
> 
> o que eu peguei de estranho foi um atacke ddos num servidor nosso que passa por ela rodando teampeak3, atualizei para ultima agora
> 
> 
> 100% confirmado
> 
> IP Atacante
> 
> 177.79.2.1 um bloco bem grande /16 ou mais


Vou cirar uma regra de bloqueio para testar. Tomara que seja isso...
Obrigado

----------


## Eliasoares

Boa noite pessoal, infelizmente não deu certo. Mesmo com a regra o cpu aumenta. verifiquei que no profile o firewall que aumenta drasticamente. Ja não sei mais o que fazer. O jeito vai ser comprar um cisco ou um juniper.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Boa noite pessoal, infelizmente não deu certo. Mesmo com a regra o cpu aumenta. verifiquei que no profile o firewall que aumenta drasticamente. Ja não sei mais o que fazer. O jeito vai ser comprar um cisco ou um juniper.


Se o problema é o ataque mesmo, tenta atualizar a CCR para versão 6.36.x e fazer o drop do atacante no IP/Firewall/RAW, assim o bloqueio ocorre antes mesmo da conexão entrar no conntrack e provavelmente não usará tanta CPU.

Ou ainda, ao invés de drop ou reject (drop é melhor), use a ação tarpit no IP/Firewall/Filter, se o protocolo usado no ataque for TCP (pouco provável).

Uma segunda opção é você colocar uma RB adicional aí na sua rede temporariamente, enquanto esse ataque ocorre, e na sua borda você coloca uma rota para que o IP atacado (o IP do tal servidor de TS3 na sua rede) seja acessado passando por essa RB temporária. Assim, você pode fazer o drop ou tarpit nessa RB adicional, sem afetar o uso de CPU da outra.

O melhor mesmo é, caso você seja AS, solicitar a seus upstreams que façam blackhole no IP do atacante. Assim ele vai ser bloqueado antes de chegar na sua rede.

----------


## netonline

na questão destas ccrs, infobarra, você não tem que ver a quantidade máxima de cpu que ela está ultilizando, você tem que ver a quantidade por nucleo que ela está ultilizando, se algum núcleo estiver topando você vai ter gargalo. tenho 1.500 numa 1036 e funciona tranquilo sem esse gargalo, agora 2.500 ela não aguenta, já tive essa esperiência.

----------


## andrecarlim

Se o Firewall está consumindo processador olá a regra que está dando mais pacotes e mude ela, se tiver algum reject em teu Firewall mude, usando drop você não marta teu processador.

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## jackfukuta

Boa tarde
Tive mesmo problema seu, ativei minha bgp e subi minha as....sabe o que aconteceu processamento em 100% toda hora, quebrei a cabeça com isso ai deixei 2 semana sem bgp e sem as nos clientes.....agora subi de novo bgp, estou colocando 3 ips por dia nos clientes ate descobri qual clientes estava me atrapalhando, to rodando com uma rb 1009 8g 1s+1s com 610 ppppoe + 200 hotspot com 250 MB + thomecache rodando lisinho agora não passa de 30% processamento

----------

